# Donating my beloved AKC puppy



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Hilton
If you have not done so yet, you may want to contact the breeder you got your puppy from. Most breeders would want to get their puppy back to make sure it got into a good home. Please consider doing this , if you have not yet done so. They will understand that your circumstances have changed and that you want to do what is best for the puppy.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, I will do so. I'm now overseas, I will return to the US next week and contact her, I'm a bit ashamed to contact her but will do so, if you know anyone responsible, and with time for him please let me know? Thanks again.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiltonrio said:


> Thanks, I will do so. I'm now overseas, I will return to the US next week and contact her, I'm a bit ashamed to contact her but will do so, if you know anyone responsible, and with time for him please let me know? Thanks again.


 
Do not feel ashamed. You are actually being quite responsible by acknowledging that you can no longer properly take care of your little guy. I, too, would recommend contacting your breeder if you can't find someone who can give him the love he needs. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

they beat me to it

most breeders have you sign a contract that if you can't keep the pup for any reason to return it to them. check in to that before you try to find him another home. most likely the breeder will be able to place him in a great new home.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, as soon as I have news from her or any news for Caue I will share with you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiltonrio said:


> Thanks, as soon as I have news from her or any news for Caue I will share with you.


Let us know what the breeder says. We are here to help you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If your breeder cant or wont take him back, I am sure that there is someone that will take him. You sound like you really love him and want what is best for him, not what is best for you. That is a great thing that you are doing. I hope you find the home you want for him and I am sure you will be screening potential homes. 
He is an adorable boy and I can see why you love him so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you cannot return your pup to the breeder, I'm in Hamden CT, you can contact Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, or FM what about CT GR Rescue???

I have two male GR's of my own right now and take care of my niece's GR when she goes out of state...it would be nice if I could talk my husband into another pup, but I'm sure there is a wonderful home out here for him.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We'd be happy to help if needed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Suppose we could arrange a transport to Maine??? : I hope that was the beer talking. :


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Suppose we could arrange a transport to Maine??? : I hope that was the beer talking. :


Is Oakly opening up another bottle for you? I bet he'd LOVE to have a buddy!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Suppose we could arrange a transport to Maine??? : I hope that was the beer talking. :


Now this is not a bad idea! What a life this pup would have and Faith's Mommy and I (if FM will drive) can take part this time!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Now this is not a bad idea! What a life this pup would have and Faith's Mommy and I (if FM will drive) can take part this time!!


Give me a bit to think about it but I seriously might be interested. Oakly would love a buddy to play with and I have managed the two dog home before. Would you guys vouch for me as a "good home"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I sense another GRF transport happening!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Give me a bit to think about it but I seriously might be interested. Oakly would love a buddy to play with and I have managed the two dog home before. Would you guys vouch for me as a "good home"


You aren't a good home, you're a GREAT home. If I had more hair I would try to get you to adopt me.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

If it doesn't work out with Oakly's Dad....

My parents who live right down the street from me are looking for a dog. We live 15-20 minutes from Danbury. 

Let me know the outcome..


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Give me a bit to think about it but I seriously might be interested. Oakly would love a buddy to play with and I have managed the two dog home before. Would you guys vouch for me as a "good home"


Of course we would, one of the best here! Oakly would be a great big brother and they could play in the nicest places!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thor's Mom said:


> Of course we would, one of the best here! Oakly would be a great big brother and they could play in the nicest places!!


I just emailed the owner for some more info. I've always thought it would be a good idea to have a pair of goldens...just wasn't thinking about tonight :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think we have a lot of good people stepping forward if the breeder will not take the pup back. I do know Lisa from Sunshine, and Rob from Maine. I've never had the pleasure of meeting Swanlock, but they're close enough for the owner of the pup to meet, greet and interview.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If reincarnation really happens, we'd all be lucky to come back as Oakly's Dad's dogs!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Would Oakly share his lighthouse and sticks?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly plays well with others. I don't know if two dogs would fit on the rock in front of his lighthouse though : We have plenty of those salt brined sticks to share.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio and I have been in contact. Be on the lookout for a transport link in a week or so.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

YAY!!!! Oakly is getting a brother!!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

oh yay!! Wow, things on GRF happen fast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The real test will be if we can pull off a transport so close to Leah's transport up the same I-95 corridor.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow Rob, you certinaly are a GREAT man, I know this is early but CONGRAT"S!!!
Oakly is going to LOVE having a little brother to teach all of his wonderful things in life too!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

This is heartwarming! Hope everything goes well


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

AWWW OAKLY WILL BE SOOO HAPPY! GOOD FOR YOU ROB! This will be rewarding!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This would be really exciting, I'm hoping it works out! If not this boy you know we can find you one that needs YOUR home!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

This is fantastic!!!! He'll love living in Maine! How does he feel about computer keyboards?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hiltonrio and I have been in contact. Be on the lookout for a transport link in a week or so.


HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's the best news! What a lucky pup!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> AWWW OAKLY WILL BE SOOO HAPPY! GOOD FOR YOU ROB! This will be rewarding!


I know Oak would love to have a buddy around. He was way too funny last weekend when Leah was here. He kept bringing her toys to play with. She wanted no part of them but he kept trying. It would be so cool to be able to strut down the street with a pair of goldens.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I know Oak would love to have a buddy around. He was way too funny last weekend when Leah was here. He kept bringing her toys to play with. She wanted no part of them but he kept trying. It would be so cool to be able to strut down the street with a pair of goldens.


I can see the pic's now! 2 Beautiful goldens on the water, carrying BIG sticks, in all those beautiful places you take Oakly!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the pats on the back! You do realize that I will not be sleeping a wink tonight  I hope I'm right when I had a good feeling clicking on this thread tonight.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Caue thanks all of you 

(15 weeks old)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can we shake hands on a done deal?  I will promise to post tons of pictures here on the forum. 



Hiltonrio said:


> Caue thanks all of you
> 
> (15 weeks old)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Caue thanks all of you
> 
> (15 weeks old)


Caue is one lucky boy - and a good lookin' one to boot!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Caue is one lucky boy - and a good lookin' one to boot!


So can I count you in for leg of the journey?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So can I count you in for leg of the journey?


You betcha!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh, I wish I was closer. I really enjoyed doing the transport. I think that Caue is going to be in a really GREAT home. Oakly is a spoiled boy and has the best life boating,swimming and playing with sticks with a great doggy daddy. 
Congratulations on both sides for a happy result. This forum rocks as usual.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Rob, I had to order from the room service a glass of wine to think, there was a very nice lady from Canada wanting Caue, she has 2 Golden's already so I believe she won't be sad if Caue goes to another parent, I want to acknowledge everyone here but mostly you and Laura (her name) for stepping forward, Laura lives a bit far from NYC and would have to connect flights and the weather isn't that great.
Caue is very loved, I will miss terribly. Let's see how things go now.

Yes, Rob, we can shake hands 

Caue, 11 weeks old, Aug 2007


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is amazing! :bowl:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Woo hoo!!!

How do you pronounce Caue?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm jittery i'm so excited! this is amazing, i wish i didn't live in dumb ol' Indiana, I would love to help!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A big WOO HOO!!! Here! :dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2 Hands have been shaken now it is just the details of this boys trip to the North.  I have great faith that he good folks here will lend a loving hand in that process. 

No sleep for me tonight 

Thank you 





Hiltonrio said:


> Hi Rob, I had to order from the room service a glass of wine to think, there was a very nice lady from Canada wanting Caue, she has 2 Golden's already so I believe she won't be sad if Caue goes to another parent, I want to acknowledge everyone here but mostly you and Laura (her name) for stepping forward, Laura lives a bit far from NYC and would have to connect flights and the weather isn't that great.
> Caue is very loved, I will miss terribly. Let's see how things go now.
> 
> Yes, Rob, we can shake hands
> ...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

so where is the transport starting from? 
IF anyone ever needs it....I'm baltimore area maryland.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

This is perfect! You couldn't find a better home for a fun loving boy. Can't wait to see pics of Oakly with his new little brother. All of Oakly's pics always make me wish I lived near them. lol


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Rob, Just wanted to say congrats...I am sorry that Caue will not be coming to the great white north (here in canada)...but it sounds like he will be going where he will be very loved. Hilton has had to make a difficult decision, letting a golden go would break my heart and he and Caue will be in my prayers. Please let us all know how things go. Wishing you all the best with your new addition.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

That's Caue's father, I guess he will look like him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is such wonderful news. I wish I was closer, I would help drive for sure!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Hilton and the hands have been shaken and Oakly will be having a new little brother to pester. We have a few details to work out but the transport could be happening on the weekend of the 26th. Keep your calenders open


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition Rob!!! Photo are required LOL.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

That is so nice for Oakley to have a nice buddy to run around with. I know in my case, that Karlie *Golden and Dallie *Border Collie enjoy the company that they keep with each other. It will be great for Oak to have some fun with another. Good for you!!!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Laura, from the heart.

Rob, I believe you have to change your screen name to Caue & Oklay's dad. 
Caue is an Indian Amazon name for Sun. It is pronounced "Kawee".
Caue will be leaving from Danbury, Connecticut, 068111. Between i95 and i84.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The great thing, Hilton, is that you will be able to see how Caue is doing any day from anywhere - Rob is a permanent fixture here and takes terrific pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Thank you, Laura, from the heart.
> 
> Rob, I believe you have to change your screen name to Caue & Oklay's dad.
> Caue is an Indian Amazon name for Sun. It is pronounced "Kawee".
> Caue will be leaving from Danbury, Connecticut, 068111. Between i95 and i84.


Consider the screen name done.  CT to Maine should be a piece of cake. Volenteers can PM me with ideas so I can piece together a rough route.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Celeigh said:


> The great thing, Hilton, is that you will be able to see how Caue is doing any day from anywhere - Rob is a permanent fixture here and takes terrific pictures!


Thank you! I am so looking forward to meeting Caue (Pronounced Kawee) I can't believe this is happening. Oakly is looking forward to having a bud to share his adventures with.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

How exciting for you Rob!! This is great! I'm glad that everything has worked out so well.

Welcome to the forum Hilton! And welcome Caue.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oak and I are soo excited too. I hope the transport goes as smoothly as Leahs.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Congratulations on the addition to the family, you're in a great place for a nice pair of Goldens. Let me know if you need info on tandem harnesses for a wagon. ****..... you can get rid of your car

Good luck with the new pupper, glad to see a nice home was found


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Cromineya this is unreal. Hewe is wishing h im every happiness in huis n ew hone,


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

way to go Rob !!!!! I'm all excited for you as well and cant wait till you get him home with you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful ending! I am so happy for all involved!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! What a great story. Congratulations Rob. What a beautiful puppy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> The real test will be if we can pull off a transport so close to Leah's transport up the same I-95 corridor.


Rob, if it's on a weekend I may be able to get Michael to cover a good part of CT into MA. I won't bring my two with me though. Shadow takes a bit of time to "like" other dogs, then he loves them, but...Plus I like only focusing on one dog...

If Faith's Mommy wants to take part and drive, I will pack my bag again and take a ride. I don't mind riding (I sometimes get car sick) if the intent is to get precious cargo somewhere!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to add, I know it's going to be hard letting your precious pup go, but I've met Rob and Oakly twice and spent time with them, I met Rob's sister, and they're wonderful people and Oakly is a great dog. My heart is with you as you prepare yourself to hand him off to Rob and Oakly...Did Rob tell you Oakly has an Island? Well I guess your baby will now, too...


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG Honey & I have just read this thread and are soooooooooooo happy that Rob and Oakly are having a new addition. I am really pleased that Caue is going to Maine - he will have a ball. This must have been a real hard decision but the RIGHT one in view of the circumstances Hilton. My heart goes out to you though because I am sure you have had a real battle with your heart over this.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, when I told Daisy about Caue this morning, she said to me, "Can I go live with Oakly and Caue too?" Of course, I had to say no.

Now she's mad at me. She's pouting.

:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Rob,

I am so glad this apprears to be working out for all parties involved. I am sure Oakly will enjoy his younger brother and can teach him many things.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Unbelievable!!!! This is what happens when i go to bed too early! 

This is awesome and it's so cool that Oakly will have a bud to share his fun with!! Rob, you're pretty amazing!! 

Hiltonrio, I can't imagine how hard it is to make that decision, but you are doing the right thing and Caue will have a wonderful home. Even better, you'll be able to check up on him anytime!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hiltonrio and I have been in contact. Be on the lookout for a transport link in a week or so.


I haven't read through this entire thread yet but this is how I'm feeling about this news........:banana: :jester: :jamming::rockon: :appl::cavalry::eclipsee_ :drummer::artydude
Edited to add: Rob, I just wanted to add that when Hershey was around 9 mo old my nephew (who owned her brother) came over for a visit with his pup and I was able to watch Hershey interacting with another dog for the first time...she was so excited and happy to have a playmate that that is when I decided to get a second dog. Shortly after that I got my 1st golden, Sasha #1 and I never regretted having 2 dogs. Congratulations on your newest addition, Oakly is going to be so thrilled to have a buddy and if my help is needed in the transport just let me know.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This forum is just the best. Congrats Rob and Oakley......... a new baby in the house !!!! I really needed an upper this am and, boy, did I get a winner. Just like with Leah, all of us "out of the wayers" will be watching sending lots of love and good wishes to the GRF transport.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! I love reading stories like this! Oakly and Caue kind of have a ring to it 

Congrats to Rob and Hiltonrio!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What wonderful news, congrats to all!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Suppose we could arrange a transport to Maine??? : I hope that was the beer talking. :


So...I've gotta ask, was it the beer talking? I know you're excited about it now...but would you have jumped in on this decision this fast if you hadn't had a beer last night? Because...if not, then it's just another reason that we should all drink more often. 

Monster and I are very excited for you and Oakly!


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

My heart just breaks for you. I am home with my pup all day and know how sweet it is to have time with your companion. I am so sorry! If I could, I'd bring him all the way to Missouri. You are so wonderful to consider your pup first. God bless you.


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW! This will teach me to read all they way through a thread! First my heart ached and now WAHOOO! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! ;0 )


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats Rob and Oakly too! 2 goldens are way better than 1 and you know how great 1 is....Caue is gonna love it with you guys!!!


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow !! Brilliant news 
Really happy for you

xx


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! First I want to say to Hiltonrio...I am sorry that you have to give your boy up. I can imagine that this was not an easy choice but be assured that your boy will have a wonderful life in Maine with Rob and Oakly. I have met them both twice and can say without a doubt that you made a great choice!

Rob...OMG!!! I have no doubt that you making this sign for Leah had a much bigger meaning!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can only imagine how difficult this is going to be for you, Hilton. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. 

I can tell you that if I had to rehome my golden, Rob's home would be one of my first choices. Honestly. Daisy would love it there, even without me with her. 

You're making the best choice for Caue. He'll be well taken care of, you can visit him here often -- Rob takes lots of pictures !! Take some time to go through his picture posts, you'll see what a great life Oakly has. You couldn't make a better choice for Caue under these circumstances.

Caue will be happy with Rob and Oakly and I know that will bring you much comfort.

Good job, Rob. I'm really excited for you and Oakly, but tempering that a bit out of respect for Hilton. 

Daisy is still pouting :


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Trying to play catch up again....Very happy for you Rob....Wish I lived in the Area I could help out...I'm near Toronto does that help
Mike


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW How did I miss this!!! This is AWESOME!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hilton,
I know it is really hard for you to let go of Caue but I know you can rest easy that he is going to a happy and loving home. And having a big brother to show him the ropes and his own island he will love it. Rob is a really great guy and just loves Oakly and will love Caue just as much. And just think you will be able to see him still on here with pictures.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so awesome. I wish I lived along the way, but maybe another transport someday. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations Rob and Oakley! What exciting news!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

*Caue*

I think HiltonRio came to the right place to say he was looking for a new home for his boy. What a hard decision to make for him I'm sure. From the little time I've belonged here I can tell going to live with Rob and Oakly sounds like the perfect idea. Can't wait to see pics of the fun adventures they will have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahhh now that I've had a nice long sleep and breakfast in my belly.......I STILL WANT CAUE  Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Simply amazing Rob!!!! Congratulations to all of you!

My heart is just doing flips all over the place!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Rob getting lucky and adopting a bi or multi lingual dog???


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is such a wonderful story.

First, kudos to Hilton for wanting what is best for your pup. It has got to be heartbreaking to rehome him but at least you can rest easy that he will have a wonderful life, and I'm sure Rob will keep you updated with lots of pictures.

Secondly, congrats to Rob for opening your home and heart! I really wish I was on the east coast to help out, but Oregon is a bit far to take part in the transport. 

This kind of thing really warms my heart.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

This place is awesome.....*CONGRATS ROB & OAKLY......* can't wait to see LOTS & LOTS of pictures. Are you going to be able to provide double the sticks?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rob! I would imagine this is very difficult for you Hilton, but I don't think you could have found a better home for your boy. I think all of our dogs are jealous of Oakley!! Good luck, and looking forward to lots of pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this is amazing!! congrats rob on your new addition...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Well Rob,
1. This makes one mor golden for a proposed Maine golden reunion this
summer. Oakley, Oakley's bro, Tailer, Liberty's pups, Leah (can come this summer, Moose and angel and a few more that live in or near maine.

:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:

2. when you figure out the legs of the transport make sure that the pup goes south first ....... that way we in the mid atlantic can meet him. I figure that NYC to NJ will be jellybean's leg, Pa to Md will be my leg (or Rob's), Md to SC will be Rachel's, then the southern people can do their thing and in a week he will be in maine. MOST mainiacs winter in florida anyway don't they? So Acc and Beau's mom can see him. So what if it looks like a drunken version of mapquest? IT'S THE BEER'S FAULT ANYWAY ISN'T IT?

great things are happening on the forum

great news
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL Have golden, will travel


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

This whole thing is bittersweet! First, Hiltonrio, I know it's got to be heartbreaking to part with your sweet golden pup. However, under your circumstances, you are doing the most loving, unselfish thing for sweet Caue! You certainly came to the right place to find a loving home for him and people who are so willing to help him get there!! I sure don't know Rob personally but through his posts (and pics!) you can definitely sense his deep love and devotion to Oakly, and Caue will have that too! Along with so many wonderful Golden adventures!! And we'll all get to share in that with the great pics Rob posts!

Rob and Oakly, congrats on the soon-to-be new addition!arty: How exciting!! Is Oakly just beside himself with excitement waiting for his new little brother to arrive?? Caue will have an awesome home with you and Oakly!! Remember, PICS, PICS and more PICS!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

mainegirl said:


> Well Rob,
> 1. This makes one mor golden for a proposed Maine golden reunion this
> summer. Oakley, Oakley's bro, Tailer, Liberty's pups, Leah (can come this summer, Moose and angel and a few more that live in or near maine.
> 
> ...


LOL You have a funny sense of direction. :bowl::bowl::bowl: I'm already so excited I can't step away from the computer to do my chores. :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

removed by kimm......


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Rob for taking in this boy and giving him a wonderful home. Looking foward to pics!

Hilton- I hope that if I had to I would be strong enough to make the decision that you did. You must love your dog very much.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Rob, had a funny evening, mixed emotions, Caue is your son now for sure, I'm confident he will be happier with you and Oklay .. ok .. enough said. 

This is Oklays brother, pics taken Nov 22, Caue was 6 mo old.



















Caue is with a friend in CT, my flight arrives Jan 26 (Sat) in the morning, that is good I guess so we all have time to plan the trip.

Cheers from SP/Brazil!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Rob, had a funny evening, mixed emotions, Caue is your son now for sure, I'm confident he will be happier with you and Oklay .. ok .. enough said.
> 
> This is Oklays brother, pics taken Nov 22, Caue was 6 mo old.
> 
> ...


It was nice talking to you last night. I know how hard this must be for you. Oakly and I are so looking forward to meeting Caue. I have started a transport thread and people are signing up for different legs. It may take a few days to get the details ironed out but this is a great group of people so I'm confident we can pull this off for Caue.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Caue is gorgeous!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Hilton, you're doing a very selfless thing for Caue. Kudos to you. Rest assured Rob will take great care of him. Pull up some of his pics - he and Oakly have the best times, now Caue will too!
Rob, congratulations to you and Oakly! We can't wait for pics of them together.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Rob and all,

Not an easy thing but the best. When I think the good times Caue will have ahead of him makes me really happy.

About Caue
We lived in Manhattan up until last Oct, after my divorce my ex kept the dog and after a while I got Caue, we walked a lot, he used to go the a dog park, socialized REALLY well with people and other dogs. Because he grew up from 2 to 5 mo old in the city he got used to many things, he never barks, never is and has been ever aggressive in any way. He looooves the water, Rob will need to close the bathroom door when taking a shower otherwise Caue will sneak in and take a shower with him :

Things are complicated now as he spends most of his time alone, we don't need to be a dog guru to see he's sad. A new dad, a brother, more walks and some fun will make him the happiest puppy on earth.

I've asked a friend to take a pic of him, will post here, I wish we pull this out soon because when I see again I hope to be brief, it is a bit hard for me.

Lucky Caue
Best to all and will keep in touch. :wavey:

Hilton


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am SO looking forward to giving Caue his forever home. I'm sure Oakly will love showing Caue all his favorite places to run and play.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

OH wow, this is just amazing. I'm kinda late on seeing this post, but it's just wonderful how everything works out.

Rob and Oakly - congrats on the new fur-son/brother. I think sometimes the best decisions are the 'spontaneous' ones. That's how I ended up with both Shadow and Hunter and I wouldn't change my mind for a second.

Hilton - Caue is a gorgeous dog! Did you say he's a water lover? Well, if you haven't heard, so is his new brother to be Oak. Although I've never met Rob or Oak personally, you can tell how much love and admiration is there between the 2. Oakly gets better weekend trips on the boat, to the beach, hiking, etc. than I get in an entire year! 

Best wishes to all. I know this has to be a tough decision. I admire you for putting the dog first.

Angie


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Awww... that is awesome things are working out! I haven't been on this board long, but I can tell Oakley's dad is a grrrr-eat guy!

Had I lived closer, I would have offered to take him in, too. We have a farm on about 10 acres and it's a great spot for a small hobby farm. I figure we have 3 dogs, 10 puppies here right now, and 6 children. What's one more? lol

We have two more pups going to their forever homes on Sunday, then Tuesday "Ace" our puppy who will be trained for service work is flying to California. We'll still have the 7 pups from Beisia's litter, but it's going to feel a little "empty nest" until these new pups grow more!

Jennifer


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Rob and Oakley, your new little brother will be so happy in his new home. Thank you Hiltonrio for being such a good dad as to know your boy needs more than you can give him right now. I am sure that this is very difficult for you but know that you are truly doing the best if your job takes so much of your time. As everyone has said, you at least can log on and see what a great life he will be having from wherever you are.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hilton, *Caue has a pot of gold at both ends of his rainbow! * He's so very fortunate that you are able to put his needs before your own...I can't imagine how difficult this is for you...but I think you'll find a lot of comfort in being able to log on here and see how Caue is doing in the days to come.

A big congratulations to Caue, Rob and Oakly!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Hilton, I'm so sorry that you had to come to this decision, but you are doing the right thing for Caue. 

Rob & Oakley...congrats on the new family member! 

What a WONDERFUL outcome. This is such heart-warming news. 

Blessings to all.

Lisa W


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I cannot believe I actually went to bed early last night!! I read the thread up til the part where Rob was thinking about it... 

*Wowee Caue Kazowee!!!

*I have barely even checked the forum today!! (trying to control that addiction!) Rob, funny thing is that just last week or so I was wondering if you were going to get a second dog one day. I have no idea why I started thinking about it - premonition?? 


Hilton, I'm really sorry about this decision you had to make, but to repeat what everyone here has already said, that fact that you are thinking about Caue's needs to be happiest is so heartwarming, and also that Rob = great guy, great home, great big doggy brother, great pictures, great boat, great island!

PS I'm bummed that I live to far south for this transport! Then again, no guarantee that I wouldn't have just driven off with the boy and kept him for myself!! He's a real beauty! He will be in literal dog heaven in the summer (and winter, too, for that matter! Brrrrrr!!!!) when he gets to swim all the time!! And the snow... and cross-country skiing... Ahhh...the life! Jo_Ellen mentioned that if she ever had to re-home her dog, she would want Daisy to go to Oakly's, and I agree 100%!! So please feel as good about your decision as you can at this time. I honestly can't imagine how hard it must be...
​​


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.. I started reading this thread and for some reason I thought of you Rob.. How weird.. Then I saw your Username saying "Soon to be Caue's Dad" How amazing is that!! I am so excited for you and Oakly! I am sure that they will get along great and Oakly will enjoy having a little brother. Another good thing is that Caue is still a puppy! and he looks just so handsome. I cant wait to see pictures of him and the transport. What a wonderful person you are to open your home to this pup. Caue is getting a wonderful home! Congrats!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, Murphy and I want to know if we can come live with you, Oakly and Caue too.. Looks like a really great place to live


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hilton, you found the right place for your Caue...You will be able to keep up on his life here & know Caue will have a Great Home & Great Family! Oakly & Caue...kinda has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kzwicker said:


> Oh yeah, Murphy and I want to know if we can come live with you, Oakly and Caue too.. Looks like a really great place to live


We've got lots of room c'mon over. :wavey:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I just did the google map directions to see what your trip is like, and wow Rob.. You live way out there! Lots of tolls to pay too.. Im not used to that over here in the West  I wish I could help!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!! I go to a Boston Bruins game for a the day and come back to a new nephew!!! Congratulations Rob and I can't wait to meet the new addition. This is so exciting.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> Oh, my gosh!! I go to a Boston Bruins game for a the day and come back to a new nephew!!! Congratulations Rob and I can't wait to meet the new addition. This is so exciting.


So that is where you have been all **** day long.  I tried calling a few time. What do you think of Caue?


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

I think he's absolutely adorable. I think Oakly will be so happy to have someone to play Sounds like Caue will be a good match for Oakly's enthusiasm. There certainly are enough sticks on the island to play with!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Rob and Oaks on the new addition to your family. My puppers have been wanting to come stay at your place for ages...the get so jealous when I show them your pics!


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Once again my faith has been restored in humans. Hilton..I commend you for looking out for the best interests of Caue. Lots of people just dump ther dogs off somewhere.

Caue is getting the BEST home ever and you will be able to see him often here because Rob is always taking Oakley out having fun. You found the BEST choice when you found ROB.

ROB...my Hat's off to you also. I hope you can handle all the LOVE you're gonna get....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just had to say, "Hi JPD!" 

Rob, be glad FM and I are not driving all the way to Maine. I'd drop Caue off with Michael and pick up Oakly and the quilt and bring them home!!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats Rob! Hilton, you are truly a good soul to care for your dog and give hime this gift. He is gaining the best big brother in Oakley! I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Just saw this for the first time today - this is wonderful!

*Hilton* - I've seen more than 2 years worth of Rob's postings online and his love and pictures of Oakly are the best - it is so clear he loves his dog more than anything else in the world. If I were ever in your shoes, I wouldn't hesitate for a moment to send my Griff to Rob. You are a very noble person to put Caue's needs before your own.

*Rob* - so happy Oakly is getting a little brother - that may be a BIG little brother according to his photos. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

When the time comes, I want my next dog to be a rescue golden. I purchased mine from a breeder and have been extremely happy with her. But why not help out in a situation like this? And you do see where many have been abandoned and end up in animal shelters. 

Just a win win thing to do. For the golden and yourself.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratuations, Rob!!!

Hilton, you are a selfless man! You can sleep well knowing Caue's in the best of hands!!


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys, the 'blues' are gone for me, when I realize the fun and love Caue will have it all fades away, and Oakly having a bro too, AND this 'Rob' folk seems to be a real good fellow, isn't he?  I haven't met him or Oak but something tells me it's a match made in Heaven, Caue is all love and companionship.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rob is wonderful  He can adopt me any time! Your pup will have a wonderful life


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

As hard as it must be for you to give up your dog, I truly believe Caue will have a wonderful life with Rob and Oakly. I think any of us here would trust Rob with our goldens. You can rest easy that Caue will be loved and cared for for the rest of his life.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

oh, what wonderful news! I am so, so happy for all involved. Oakly is going to be such a great big bro to little Caue. The kind souls on this forum have really renewed my faith in humanity.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I've been away, too, and am just delighted to be reading this now! Congratulations to everyone, what a great outcome!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

There should be some interesting photos of the inside of Rob's house after the boy's have enjoyed a day of play together. I'm sure Rob will figure out a way to hook up a "baby cam" to record the antics.:cavalry::cavalry:


----------



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Hilton,
My heart goes out to you because you love your dog so much. I have had five goldens now. I lost my last one around Christmas. He was out of a wonderful line of field trial dogs just like the rest of ours had been. He was 14 when he died and greatly loved. I now have a little rescue female that has been spayed...she was the runt of the litter of confirmation puppies and was headed to the pound. We adore her but think we might have room in our hearts for another golden if you need someone to love your dog unconditionally. My husband teaches and does researech at the vet school and I'm retired. We have a ranch with two large bodies of water and the decor of our log house was chosen to match golden hair. We have lots of animals and can get the best vet care through the university. If interested, send a personal message. 
Texas Golden's Mom


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

texas golden's mom said:


> Hilton,
> My heart goes out to you because you love your dog so much. I have had five goldens now. I lost my last one around Christmas. He was out of a wonderful line of field trial dogs just like the rest of ours had been. He was 14 when he died and greatly loved. I now have a little rescue female that has been spayed...she was the runt of the litter of confirmation puppies and was headed to the pound. We adore her but think we might have room in our hearts for another golden if you need someone to love your dog unconditionally. My husband teaches and does researech at the vet school and I'm retired. We have a ranch with two large bodies of water and the decor of our log house was chosen to match golden hair. We have lots of animals and can get the best vet care through the university. If interested, send a personal message.
> Texas Golden's Mom


Since Caue is spoken for, please check into your local golden rescue! I admire that you & your hubby have a lot to offer a golden and I feel any rescue would love to have you as a adoptive parents...I know my rescue would....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So this is the thread I missed about Rob getting a new pupper. Great story!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done for thinking about your dog.
Thats how i got my Meg their circumstances changed and they knew they could not look after her so they contacted a rescue and i am pleased to say i had Meg and i gave her all the love a happy life and time she needed that her old could no longer give her.
I admired them for what they did for Meg it broke their heart but they knew they had done the right thing for Meg.

Maggie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> So this is the thread I missed about Rob getting a new pupper. Great story!!!!!!!!


I'll have to pick up couple of reams of paper to print it all out to put in Caue's album.  I have come back here often to see exactly how it all unfolded myself.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Great story!! My heart goes out to you, Hilton, and congrats to Rob and Oakly. You are blessed to have Caue go to such a great home.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just picked up on this thread again and what a happing ending well done Oakly's Dad.


Maggie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's a great all around story, but I still hurt for Hilton. I can't imagine being that selfless to do what was best for my dog, even if it meant giving him up....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Suppose we could arrange a transport to Maine??? : I hope that was the beer talking. :


It might have been the beer talking but boy oh boy did I make the right decision! Caue is a great boy and has personality to spare. I can't think of a day that he doesn't make me laugh out loud with his enthusiasm. He is a total love and when he wants to lick my face he literally pins me in my recliner. I think of Hilton often and the tough decision he had to make to give this boy up. It has been a fun filled year and Oakly has had a blast showing his baby brother the ropes. Thanks again to all you great GRF people who made this possible with your help with the transport and the cheering from the sidelines. This place ROCKS!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't notice the dates on the threads and thought "Wow, 2 Goldens with such an unusual name?":doh:

I'm an idiot.

I have to say that Caue got just the right home, exactly what his Dad was looking for.

Happy Anniversary Caue, Oakley and Dad!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day !!! I really feel that sometimes the right dog just sometimes find you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Caue. Glad it has worked out so well with him and Oakly. He sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## ChocolateandGold (Jan 5, 2009)

What a wonderful story with such a happy ending!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

glad I got to read the wonderful story -- happened before I was on board


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

We've all benefited form you getting Caue..I love to see his pictures and hear what your two boys have been up to.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so happy to have been able to read this thread and find out how you got your boy Caue (and how to say his name....I always wondered!) What a selfless man Hilton is, that must have been such a difficult thing to do...sounds like and looks like you made the right decision! Congratulations!! Happy Gotcha Day Caue!!! xxoo


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You know, there is a book in this thread...


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh I didn't notice the dates either.

What a heartwarming story. Maybe one day I will be able to find Ziggy a little brother. There really is something very appealing about the thought of walking down the street with two Goldens on my arm!

Happy Gatcha Day!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day, Caue...AND, Rob and Oakly!!! Can't believe it's been one year since Caue found his way to you and Oakly. What a perfect fit and what a selfless act by Hiltonrio.

~Jackie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Gawd, I think of Hilton as we drove away...

If you're out there Hilton, you have not been forgotten. I have some great pics of you and Caue playing at the park that day.

I chose this photo because I didn't ask Hilton if I could post it. You can't see his face so clearly. This was a bitter sweet day...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a wonderfully heartwarming story. This is one of those times when you just know it was meant to be. I'm so glad you found each other! I wish you many many more years together filled with love and companionship.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

To re-read the Caue history made me feel good as this forum really is great about helping any way. Rob, Oakly and Caue have a golden day.


----------



## Avery'sDad (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man, this was awesome. Didn't notice the dates at first and was jumping in my seat to help with transport. Thanks for the bump Rob. A real heartwarming read.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh Gawd, I think of Hilton as we drove away...


i know! everyone should know that Hilton was clearly upset about Caue leaving, even though it has turned it for the best. he was a very concerned owner.

it was so sweet - he made sure we knew which bag had his toys in it and which toy was his favorite.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Caue's story has changed my life. I was a new member to this forum when Oakley's Dad adopted Caue. I have had three foster's in my home since Caue's story took place. I was very touched at how Oakley's Dad took Caue in without any hesitation. Also, how member's here jumped in to help Caue. Also, the compassion and understanding they showed Hilton. You are all amazing! Thank you!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

This whole story is wonderful.....................from the very first post from Caues original owner to the transport arrangements to finally meeting with Oakly............it does bring a tear to my eye cause it's sad, sad, happy happy story............such a difficult decision originally to give him up for for such the right reasons and boy how happy is this boy now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have loved seeing the photo's and it's been fab sharing the journey with Rob!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This was a wonderful story. I wasn't here on GRF much till last spring.
Rob, have you kept in touch with Hilton or viceversa?
If I had to give up my boys, Heaven forbid, I would beg you to take them. : )


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy what a heartwarming story Caue has, on both sides of his family. He has been one lucky boy to have found 2 very special dads in his short life. Someone's sure looking out for this special boy.

Pass the Kleenex please.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, biggest LOSER here...I was on here last year at this time, and this is my first post--geez!

Happy gotcha' Day Caue, Rob and Oakly! :dblthumb2

I don't think I ever knew his story, or maybe I forgot. Well now off to read the transport thread!! LOL


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay Rob, ya got me, I was reading the beginning of the thread thinking, 
"haven't I heard this story before? Could there really be 2 goldens named Caue?
The date is Jan 27th and the first post is only Jan 18th, less than 2 weeks ago, what is going on?"
BIG DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, this is 2009 not 2008, brain cramp!!!!:doh:
Anyway congratulations on your anniversary and so happy for you, Oakly and Caue. It was and still is a great story.
Kathi


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, it is hard to think a year has gone by since this great story played out here. It truly was a very difficult thing for Hilton to do, but he just wanted what was best for his Caue. 
Tell us, have you heard from Hilton since you got Caue?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Suppose we could arrange a transport to Maine??? : I hope that was the beer talking. :


LOL - thank goodness for beer  'tis a good thing I wasn't on the board yet, or I might have fought you for him 

This thread reads like a novel!

Are you still in contact with Caue's original owner? He did the noble and difficult thing giving Caue up; he should know how well he's doing now


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hilton still checks in here once in a while. I went and checked and the last time was earlier this month. I swap stories with him some on his member page.



Pudden said:


> LOL - thank goodness for beer  'tis a good thing I wasn't on the board yet, or I might have fought you for him
> 
> This thread reads like a novel!
> 
> Are you still in contact with Caue's original owner? He did the noble and difficult thing giving Caue up; he should know how well he's doing now


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, what a wonderful story. I wondered how you came about adopting Caue. Amazing how things work out sometimes!!!
I think the luckiest ones in this happy ending are Caue & Oakly. They are two happy brothers now!!! YaHOO!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Oakley&Caue's dad - 

after reading this thread, I've come to wonder how lucky pups like Caue and Oak come to have their own island!

Is it because:
1) you're a billionaire
2) you're a hermit
3) you're a light house conductor?

Please, fill me in before I explode with envy!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow!! A year has gone by ALREADY!!!!! I remember reading that thread the night he first posted it and then I remember being so happy that Oakley was going to get a brother. This all happened right after Leah's transport to Canada. For anyone who wasn't a member at that time that is also a wonderful story. I'll have to look it up on You Tube.


----------

